# 32 Juhyo FT Snowboard Boots



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW, these are nice boots. I tried on a million pairs of boots today, SLX's, Ion's, Imperials, Rulers, a few Nike's & some 32's.

I only tried the Juhyo on cause I thought it looked like funny little moccasins.
First off, feather light, definitely one of the lightest boots I picked up.(SLX=Tank) 
They had the perfect flex, for me anyway. No idea what the rating is? I'm guessing 7 or 8. They're pretty stiff.

They are really compact, the shell is hard & it doesn't have tonnes of different types of material in weird patterns, just a 1 piece upper & 1 lower. It doesn't bunch up or distort in any way.
I tried on 3 different pairs @ 3 different shops, best fit out of any boot I tried on, all 3 times.

I did a search & got nothing, is nobody riding these?

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 has ALOT of models.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> 32 has ALOT of models.


You are correct sir.

But just buy picking them up & flexing them, I could tell they were way stiffer than the rest. That fake leather lookin' shit is just 1 thick round piece that wraps around, it doesn't flex really @ all. The upper slides over the lower, but it's rigid. 

I don't even try em on if they're not stiff.
Go try them on, so you can agree with me:thumbsup:
I know you wanna

TT
.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think they are comparable to the Primes, their more popular, stiffer boot.

Saw them when grabbing Primes at the 32 spot for a freshly healed broken ankle person.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Timmy,

How do you find the sizing? Are they true to your sport shoes sizing? Do you have to go down half size or 1 size to fit?

Thanks.

h


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hon said:


> Hi Timmy,
> 
> How do you find the sizing? Are they true to your sport shoes sizing? Do you have to go down half size or 1 size to fit?
> 
> ...


I'm a size 10 & I usually go for a 9.5 to try on first.

They didn't have a 9.5 so I tried on a size 9.

They didn't feel as tight as most size 9's I've tried on. I tried on 3 different size 9's @ 3 different stores & they felt exactly the same.

I've never owned a pair of 32's before so I'm not sure how much they pack out.

Normal sport shoes I can't wear a size 9, they are just to tight & short, so I'd say 32's sizing seems to be about a half size bigger than most.

I'd for sure go a 1/2 size smaller & if you like your boots nice & tight with no slop what so ever I'd go a full size.

Hope that helps, if you got any more questions, I'll try & answer them for ya.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wear 10 in most of my shoes(skate shoes, some hiking), some 9.5s (keen hikers). I got flat wide feet. 32's fit me perfect in 9 (Lashed and Tm-two).

You asked him but I wear em and like to always give 32 a :thumbsup: around here when I can.

My other buddy who got the primes also wears 9.5s and 10s in his regular shoes, and the 9s fit him perfect.


----------

